# Best 16 tooth freewheel



## MossCommuter (26 Oct 2013)

Recommendations please!

Used daily on a quite shitty bridle path / unsurfaced road for about 100 miles per week, all weathers.

Price (within reason) not an issue


----------



## oldstrath (26 Oct 2013)

White industries. Charlie the Bikemonger sells them (about £70), but repairable and superb, IME


----------



## park1 (26 Oct 2013)

I tried a £55 token which has sealed bearings. It gave up after about 9 months. Really disappointed seeing as I only used it on the road (no off road or BMX which would be a lot tougher on it). If it's for road use I say go cheaper, £20 shimano and be prepared to replace more often. If you have a fixed cog on the opposite side you always have a "get you home" option if the freewheel packs up.

I would agree the WI is the best, but not necessarily the most economic unless you have tools and knowledge to service/repair it yourself.


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Oct 2013)

Thanks.

I don't have the option of a fixed cog on one side as a spare because I have disc brakes.

White Industries were suggested by someone offline too so I think I'll get an ENO 16t (http://www.charliethebikemonger.com are out of stock at the time of writing)


----------



## anothersam (27 Oct 2013)

ENOs are great! ENOs are loud! ENOs are great and loud!! FYI, if you prefer stealth mode.


----------



## fossyant (27 Oct 2013)

Go fixed... simple


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Oct 2013)

Having trouble finding stock of ENOs but still think I'll have one.

Every time I try fixed I get bumped out of the saddle... Seems like I like freewheeling too much


----------



## anothersam (28 Oct 2013)

I solved my freewheel issues by sidestepping them altogether. My singlespeeds (that's pretty much all my bikes) either use regular road wheels with adaptors





or hubs which take a single cog





ENOs sure are pretty though.


----------



## Smurfy (30 Oct 2013)

anothersam said:


>



I'm curious. What is that setup? I wasn't aware Shimano made anything for single cogs. Is it a BMX hub?


----------



## RedRider (30 Oct 2013)

I hear all the love for White Industries but as a compromise I have the cheaper (tho unserviceable) Halo Clickster. I like the clickiness, it's way smoother than a shimano freewheel and it engages super quick.


----------



## anothersam (1 Nov 2013)

YellowTim said:


> I'm curious. What is that setup? I wasn't aware Shimano made anything for single cogs. Is it a BMX hub?



Yes it's a BMX hub, cored then refortified with a longer axle for a Langster. No longer made but they turn up on ebay, and I believe other companies now supply this cozy little niche market.


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Nov 2013)

Update: I found ENO Freewheels in stock at http://www.keeppedalling.co.uk/ and they've sent me one.

w00t


----------



## 3narf (9 Nov 2013)

Nobody believes me but I have a NOS Shimano DX BMX freewheel and it's done approximately 4500 miles.

Teeth are looking a bit second hand but it's still smooth & quiet.


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Nov 2013)

Must ridden home on the Genesis with its new White z Industries freewheel.

OMG

It sounds ahhsome!


----------



## arno (10 Nov 2013)

park1 said:


> I tried a £55 token which has sealed bearings. It gave up after about 9 months. Really disappointed seeing as I only used it on the road (no off road or BMX which would be a lot tougher on it). If it's for road use I say go cheaper, £20 shimano and be prepared to replace more often. If you have a fixed cog on the opposite side you always have a "get you home" option if the freewheel packs up.
> 
> I would agree the WI is the best, but not necessarily the most economic unless you have tools and knowledge to service/repair it yourself.



Had the same durability issue with a token freewheel. The cromo model.


----------

